

Show HN: Debug C# in web browser - LouigisBrother
http://duoco.de/samples/webgl/index

======
RealPatSwayze
I love this trend of building compilers for existing languages that target
Javascript. What you get in comparison with Javascript are saner languages
that aren't just a prettified Javascript - completely different type system,
awesome standard libraries, packages, saner semantics overall. I'll be
checking this compiler out.

~~~
bbcbasic
I don't understand why people love these loosely/dynamically typed languages
like Ruby or JS. I'd much rather a C# or Java. And Haskell is leagues ahead of
the rest.

If you haven't tried Haskell. Let's just say it has no nulls and no mutable
state. If that doesn't whet your appetite :)

------
Lolsaurus
What kind of sorcery is this? :| _Throwing TypeScript away and making room for
this shiny new thing_

~~~
LouigisBrother
:)

